# Intel Haswell-E to have 12-16 cores



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2013)

That's right people. Haswell-E is all set to replace ivybridge-E cpu's and will have a tdp of 130 watts ranging from 12 - 16 core models.
They will feature a new ddr4 memory controller of course with ddr4 support only.
They are expected to launch around Q3 2013

*Source*


----------



## RCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

good for workstations


----------



## Mario (Apr 16, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/cpu-motherboards/10032d1366096543-intel-haswell-e-have-12-16-cores-jpg.jp.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 16, 2013)

No DDR4 until 2014 Last Quarter.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ar the xxx-E targeted only for servers and workstations?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't think so. Actually we have a wrong conception that the very powerful desktop CPUs are mainly targeted for Server and Workstation usage which is not entirely true. Although they can be used as Workstation processor, they lack support for ECC memory and high and faster I/O port support. Server CPUs are also designed to run longer than any Desktop CPU at 100% load.
Ivy Bridge E is probably targeted to the audience who want maximum performance without any cost limit. Consider a free lancer 3D designer or Video Editing guy designing a 3D design by running couple of CPU intensive software for design, scientific calculation etc simultaneously.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I don't think so. Actually we have a wrong conception that the very powerful desktop CPUs are mainly targeted for Server and Workstation usage which is not entirely true. Although they can be used as Workstation processor, they lack support for ECC memory and high and faster I/O port support. Server CPUs are also designed to run longer than any Desktop CPU at 100% load.
> Ivy Bridge E is probably targeted to the audience who want maximum performance without any cost limit. Consider a free lancer 3D designer or Video Editing guy designing a 3D design by running couple of CPU intensive software for design, scientific calculation etc simultaneously.


Okay.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 16, 2013)

I think these CPUs are not for general purposes. Any news on other processors in Haswell series?


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2013)

^^ check this out 
AnandTech | Intel Details Haswell Overclocking at IDF Beijing

in a nutshell : upto 7% OC for non K cpus and 8 Ghz limit for K cpus


----------



## Mario (Apr 18, 2013)

Still skeptical about the title of this thread - don't see any report/schematic around the web with anything more than 4 physical cores!


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2013)

Mario said:


> Still skeptical about the title of this thread - don't see any report/schematic around the web with anything more than 4 physical cores!



Don't get skeptical mate. You just need to read the thread title properly. This thread is about Haswell-E cpu's and not regular Haswell. 
I guess you can differentiate between the two.


----------



## Mario (Apr 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Don't get skeptical mate. You just need to read the thread title properly. This thread is about Haswell-E cpu's and not regular Haswell.
> I guess you can differentiate between the two.



Well, all I see on the web is how Haswell E*X* is going to bring a taste of DDR4 usage much before DDR4 goes mainstream Broadwell onwards (hopefully)!
I was being skeptical about the "12-16 cores" part of the title.
Other than Fudzilla, I can barely find any other url that talks about anything more than 4 cores for *any* variant of Haswell, including the EX.
I am allowed to be skeptical about that right? 

On the other hand, the Fudzilla article says "minimum of 16 cores"...part of me goes "Meh!" on reading that and the other part goes ""


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

^^ Hehe.... Actually the no. of cores rumour hasn't been confirmed by intel. What we can assume is that its definitely going to be more than 6 cores or maybe hyperthreaded versions of 6 and 8 core parts that works out to 12 and 16 threads respectively. That article with the "core" part can be a typo. Only a confirmation can clear all doubts. But again, if the tdp is 130 w, there is a high chance of the above rumour to be true. Highest end haswell quad core hyperthreaded chips have a tdp of 55-65w which also includes an igp. Considering haswell-e has no igp and the tdp value only applies to cpu cores, it won't be surprising if it actually turns out to be a 12-16 core part.

Now what's interesting is intel's backward compatibility support which has been leaked. Haswell-E is going to support DDR4 memory type with the advent of a newer platform chipset  
called "Lituya Bay" with of course a new socket. It will be the first platform from intel to support DDR4 memory. But what's surprising is the backward compatibility of haswell-e with existing socket 2011
motherboards.

This might prove to be a shocker and a delight for workstation intel users. Haswell-E simply fitting into socket 2011 (x79) motherboards albeit with ddr3 memory support is like a huge icing in the cake.

Intel's next micro architecture skylake which will have a fab process of 14nm is going to support ddr4 memory too.

*Source *


----------

